# 92 maxima rough idle and loss of power pls HELP!!!



## badboy112 (Jan 10, 2009)

92 maxima rough idle and loss of power pls HELP!!! also had starting problems. 
when cold or wet weather but once and a while. thank


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

badboy112 said:


> 92 maxima rough idle and loss of power pls HELP!!! also had starting problems.
> when cold or wet weather but once and a while. thank


do you have an SE or GXE?

I'm willing to guess you need an injector or 2 or 3.


----------

